# Neil Gaiman's plug for Echo GSD Rescue



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Can be seen here: Neil Gaiman's Journal: Strange Days

Just scroll down. If you search for dog pictures in his blog, you'll see plenty of his white gsd. 

Well, heck, I did the search for you, here it is: Neil Gaiman's Journal: dog photograph

Another happy family.  If you haven't heard of Neil Gaiman, he's written some popular novels and comics over the years, and most recently a movie based on his work was pretty popular, too. He's kind of a name, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------

